# Accepted to Pacific Northwest Film Scoring Program



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been accepted to the Pacific Northwest Film Scoring Program. I'm pretty excited, but not sure if I want to go there or not. Anyone have any experience or knowledge on this place? Would love to hear from you, thanks!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats Sam!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 25, 2013)

Doesn't Hummie Mann run that program?


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Pegan (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations! 

I went through the program years ago before it was a masters. Really great program. Hummie and Tim are both fantastic teachers with tons of experience and knowledge. I'm not sure what it's like now, but I assume it is more intense since it requires acceptance and results in a degree.

The highlight for me was writing for live orchestra and attending the scoring session. Hummie is a great conductor and it was interesting to see how he handled the orchestra during and between takes.

Also, Seattle is a great town!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I'm trying to figure out quickly what to do, they want a down payment to hold tuition in the next couple of weeks, but I'm looking at many schools. Kind of stupid they want a down payment so early, if you ask me. I wish there was a way to know how exclusive it was, that would help make a better decision.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 27, 2013)

I know Hummie. They want an early down payment because it fills up FAST. I don't know what other programs you're looking at, but none of them have Hummie Mann. Do it now.

BIO
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0006186/bio

Read the part where Jerry Goldsmith referred a director to him. Very rare these days. It's not about where in film music, it's with whom you studied. He has tons of experience. 

Don't miss this.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 27, 2013)

SamGarnerStudios @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> I've been accepted to the Pacific Northwest Film Scoring Program. I'm pretty excited, but not sure if I want to go there or not. Anyone have any experience or knowledge on this place? Would love to hear from you, thanks!



I have no idea if this is a good thing, relatively speaking. If it is however.....Fucking get in mate  nice one. 

-DJ


----------



## IvanP (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, I did study with Hummie some years ago, during the Edinburgh Summer Workshop. 

The guy rocks. He's the best film music teacher I've met. Every advice is worth every penny. Since he also runs the Master program, I don't know how many hours with him you can get through the 1st year on the regular program. 

My advice would be to attend, if you can, the Master program. I was selected last year to do it, but finally couldn't due to financial reasons. I think it's a great alternative to the USC one and you also have the academic diploma (a real Master in one year). 

I did speak with several of their students, by the time, and was totally convinced. 

You may want to ask Antonio di Lorio, he finished last year and he's a really nice guy, here are a couple of videos from his sessions:

http://www.antoniodiiorio.com/italiano/video.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnz80YcxK0k

Hope that helps,

Ivan


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 28, 2013)

Go for it ! BTW I'm still waiting for an announced film music harmony book by Hummie. Sounded very interesting.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys and not saying "Why are you getting a Masters in Music?" 

I actually emailed Hummie last night and he said that I didn't have to worry about the downpayment right away since it was still early deadlines, that deadline more applied to regular admissions. But he implied they only accept 20 people, which I didn't know and is very cool. I know Hummie is the man, and the obvious advantage from this school over USC is the diploma, which is the main reason why I'm going anyways. I was at USC this past weekend auditioning on Jazz piano. The John Williams scoring stage was right above my audition room, was pretty cool. 

I'm actually sitting in my chair waiting on Skype for my finalist interviews with Berklee Valencia. If I get accepted there it's Laura Karpman vs. Hummie Mann lol. They're both incredible.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sam, I wish not to disparage Hummie, or the Seattle area, Spain, or Berklee ...lots of respect for them all, but a diploma is not going to get you any gigs except for teaching. LA is the middle of the film industry. The connections you make are the most important. Keep that in mind.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Jimbo, I'm not getting a diploma because I think the paper will help me get a gig, I'm getting it primarily to secure my future and have an option to teach if I want. Most schools require minimum a Masters degree, I might as well have it, especially if I can get a good deal financially.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 28, 2013)

SamGarnerStudios @ Mon Jan 28 said:


> Hey Jimbo, I'm not getting a diploma because I think the paper will help me get a gig, I'm getting it primarily to secure my future and have an option to teach if I want. Most schools require minimum a Masters degree, I might as well have it, especially if I can get a good deal financially.



Hey Sam, I'm interested in knowing if the program offered you any financial aid. I've thought about the program myself, but don't want to take a large plunge into loans if I can help it!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 28, 2013)

SamGarnerStudios @ Mon Jan 28 said:


> Hey Jimbo, I'm not getting a diploma because I think the paper will help me get a gig, I'm getting it primarily to secure my future and have an option to teach if I want. Most schools require minimum a Masters degree, I might as well have it, especially if I can get a good deal financially.



Amen. Very wise. o-[][]-o


----------

